# Cannot access to facebook but others website can



## shiaw (Feb 17, 2013)

I m using macbook and my firefox and safari cant access to facebook but others website can .. just only the facebook.. anyone noe how to fix it ?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

what version of osx you running?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> what version of osx you running?


We need this info and, what happens when you try to go to Facebook? (nothing, different page, loads forever...)


----------



## shiaw (Feb 17, 2013)

osx 10.6.8 .. 
The requested URL "/", is invalid.Reference #9.3e556acb.1337250952.21c9cc69 come out when i load to facebook
different page like www.google.com , www.yahoo.com .. all can ...


----------



## shiaw (Feb 17, 2013)

osx 10.6.8 .. 
The requested URL "/", is invalid.Reference #9.3e556acb.1337250952.21c9cc69 come out when i load to facebook
different page like www.google.com , www.yahoo.com .. all can ...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you open */Applications/Utilities/Terminal* and post the output after entering the following code:

```
cat /etc/hosts
cat /private/etc/hosts
```


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

shiaw said:


> osx 10.6.8 ..
> The requested URL "/", is invalid.Reference #9.3e556acb.1337250952.21c9cc69 come out when i load to facebook
> different page like www.google.com , www.yahoo.com .. all can ...


seems to be problem of host file which needs to be edited...solution is available for WIn OS http://dotnetfish.blogspot.in/2012/05/facebook-invalid-url-requested-url-is.html but for Mac you find get some help from here: http://decoding.wordpress.com/2009/04/06/how-to-edit-the-hosts-file-in-mac-os-x-leopard/


----------

